
My first app: wat2do, a daily map of events in SF - karlmageddon
http://www.sfwat2do.com
======
karlmageddon
I'm a student at General Assembly and this is 1/2 of my first project. The
other half is an API I built that scrapes
[http://sf.funcheap.com](http://sf.funcheap.com) (one of my favorite sites
ever) once a day for events and gives me a JSON to use when I call it.

Feedback/suggestions/bug reports are totally welcome.

------
johnwh
Thanks, I was able to find the SF Jewish Film Festival through this. I love
the interface!

~~~
karlmageddon
Thank you! Have fun at the filmfest :)

------
sayemm
Nice mashup!

I did something similar a while back using Google Maps for finding stuff to do
in San Diego: [http://sdhangouts.com](http://sdhangouts.com)

~~~
karlmageddon
Thanks! This is awesome! I'm thinking of adding neighborhood functionality in
a future iteration.

------
johnbroccoli
This is fantastic, nice work!

Are you planning on adding any ability for people to add their own events
directly to the map?

~~~
karlmageddon
Thank you so much! That's definitely in the pipeline somewhere but I'm trying
to add more curated events via other API's + Facebook. The last time I thought
about how I'd handle user submissions I ended up staring at a wall for half an
hour trying to think of how to eventually get users to share events which led
to more possible features like a live feed and, and...

~~~
johnbroccoli
Awesome.

For what it's worth, I also look at this:
[http://squidlist.com/](http://squidlist.com/) from time to time for events
around the bay area.

~~~
karlmageddon
Now that is actually in the immediate pipeline :) Expect to see squidlist
events appear on the map soon!

------
bridgpal
Neat. SF Fun cheap needs something like this

------
elofjohnson
This is great, just book marked.

